# NASSAU | Projects & Construction



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nassau is the capital and largest city in the Bahamas. The population is around 275,000.

Nassau's economy is very tourist-driven, and so most developments are in the hotel sector. A secondary business in Nassau and the Bahamas is offshore banking, and so there are some small commercial buildings in Nassau as well.

For the purposes of this thread, projects on both New Providence Island, on which Nassau is located, and Paradise Island, which is connected to New Providence Island via two short bridges, may be discussed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The biggest project in the last few years has been the Baha Mar resort complex in the Cable Beach neighborhood. After a few false-starts on the opening, the Grand Hyatt Baha Mar opened up in May 2017. Other hotels in the complex include the SLS Baha Mar.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The Pointe will be a mixed-use complex on W. Bay Street at Marlborough Street, near Virginia Street. It will be immediately west of the British Colonial Hilton, and on the eastern end of Junkanoo Beach.

The Pointe will feature a hotel with amenities like a nightclub and spa, and will also have some residences.












http://www.pointebahamas.com/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice!

keep posting!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The Pointe
April 2018


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The Pointe
April 2018


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

This article is almost a year old, but there's one more construction project going on in Nassau right now. Work on Fusion Superplex has already started.




> *$42M Fusion Superplex entertainment venue to debut early next year*
> 
> 
> A $42 million entertainment venue will make its debut in New Providence early next year, introducing the first ever Bahamian IMAX cinematic experience.
> ...


https://thenassauguardian.com/2017/...entertainment-venue-to-debut-early-next-year/


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

IMAX theatre at the Superplex
April 2018


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The Crystal Palace Casino was demolished on October 1.


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

There is any big development currently in Nassau?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

cilindr0 said:


> There is any big development currently in Nassau?


Nothing too big. The Baha Mar resort is open, so that's off the list. The biggest thing at the moment is probably the Pointe. I posted a few of my pictures from last spring of it in some preceding posts.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a condo project in Nassau, at the other end of the island.




> *A New $100 Million Bahamas Luxury Real Estate Project*
> 
> 
> A significant new real estate project is coming to one of the region’s hottest developments.
> ...



https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/08/05/a-new-100-million-bahamas-luxury-real-estate-project/#


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

New US embassy coming to Nassau! I'm assuming it's on the corner that is a big abandoned lot.




> *Caddell Construction secures $224M contract to design, build new U.S. Embassy*
> 
> 
> The company that built the current Melia Nassau Beach resort has secured a $224 million contract to design and build the new United States Embassy in Nassau, according to information from the website govconwire.com
> ...



https://thenassauguardian.com/2019/...24m-contract-to-design-build-new-u-s-embassy/


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The Pointe
July 2019

From Better Homes & Gardens MCR Bahamas


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't find an update from the last year, but the US Embassy is being built at Shirley Street, East Street, and Sands Road.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I lived in Freeport for six years, nice to see the Bahamas getting some attention here.

The Honeycomb by BIG


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's some news from this past October. This will be built right across from the Parliament building.




> *Plans in the making for new Cabinet Office building*
> 
> 
> Preparations are afoot for a new Cabinet Office. Prime Minister the Most Hon. Dr. Hubert Minnis announced that designs are in the making for a new Cabinet Office, which will remain on the existing site -- Rawson Square, Bay Street.
> ...











A view of the Churchill Building, location of the Cabinet Office in Downtown, Bay Street.




thebahamasweekly.com - Plans in the making for new Cabinet Office building


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I lived in Freeport for six years, nice to see the Bahamas getting some attention here.
> 
> The Honeycomb by BIG
> 
> ...


That's very funny. Repeating the designs all around the world. It is not suprising as you can not create always complete new things.
We have almost the same design of the fassade here in Frankfurt (Germany). Another architect...
It is called Flare of Frankfurt.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The soaking pool on each balcony is pretty unique, though. I don't think there's anything else like that.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a stadium project going on. It is at Bahamas Games Boulevard & Celery Drive. It was supposed to open in 2018, but hit financial issues, and has not been completed yet.




> *Andre Rodgers Baseball Complex *
> 
> 
> The original Andre Rodgers National Stadium was located in the Queen Elizabeth Sports Centre, and was constructed in 1966 adjacent to the old Thomas A. Robinson track and field stadium. However, when the government decided to build the new TAR National Stadium with the People’s Republic of China, the Andre Rodgers Stadium was destroyed in 2006.
> ...





National Sports Authority - Andre Rodgers Baseball Complex


----------

